
Video game retail sales fall 25% year-on-year in 11th straight month of decline - Quekster
http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/8/3620514/npd-video-game-sales-october-2012
======
venomsnake
Editor: Apocalyptic headline needed. Journalist: Well game sales fit nicely,
if we exclude two huge segments that are growing fast on top of it. Editor:
Deal

I haven't bought physical game in more than 3 years, anecdotal evidence around
me points in the same direction.

